# Low FPS(Frames per second) built in webcam



## remember

I have a Dell Vostro 1700 laptop with built in webcam.

In 640 x 480 resolution, the fps never goes above 8 fps. If I increase the resolution, the fps gets even lower.

I called Dell and they said that is the way it is supposed to be, but at one time I had fps at about 15fps on 640 x 480 res. I don't what my settings were or how that happened.

Does anybody know how I can increase the fps, without having to lower my res to lowest level? I would really like to know. It is very frustrating to see my hand move 2-3 seconds in super slow motion after I actually do.


----------



## Tuffie

If Dell says that's the way it's supposed to be, there probably right.

Tuffie.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

thats how alot of webcams are............


----------



## remember

I shouldn't have said that the fps never goes above 7 or 8 fps. I actually had it at 15fps when I first got the computer and then it dropped to 7 or 8 and could never figure it out how to get it back up.

Also, last night I was fiddling with it and I had the fps at 30 with a res of 640 x 480. It only lasted about about 20 minutes, before I had to restart the computer, but at least I know that it is capable of a normal fps rate.

I just don't know exactly when or how and neither does the one Dell guy I spoke to. Does anybody know how I maintain the fps rate at 30fps?


----------



## ducis

fps isnt something you can control it greatly depends on conditions that vary greatly


----------

